# Elgin Blackhawk



## jkent (Nov 9, 2016)

Been trying to get all of the RED paint off the Blackhawk today.
When I started getting the paint off I found that someone not only painted it red but they also primered the whole bike before painting it. The red paint was coming off fairly easy but the primer..... Well, not so much.
It took a lot of scrubing with steel wool and paint thinner.
Here are a few pictures.


----------



## jkent (Nov 9, 2016)

The bike also has a pretty decent set of Torrington 10 red block pedals.
But the pedal on the left side has been welded to the crank.
JKent


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 9, 2016)

The bike is looking great!  Cut that pedal off and get a new crank, they are pretty common.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 9, 2016)

Coming out nice!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 9, 2016)

The bike is looking good Joe. This will be a good one for the "Before and After" thread! V/r Shawn


----------



## eddie_bravo (Nov 9, 2016)

Great job on it!
Funny how the seat was painted red as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## syclesavage (Nov 9, 2016)

Looks real nice


----------



## jkent (Nov 9, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> The bike is looking good Joe. This will be a good one for the "Before and After" thread! V/r Shawn




I wish I could have saved some of the original graphics on the tank but with the primer under the paint, there was not much I could do.
I also found part of the graphics on the down tube, although I'm not exactly sure what it said. Would it be like the Columbia and say Twinbar?
I still have a long way to go. But I do have a decent seat for it and an Elgin script light, EA horn and button. 
JKent


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 21, 2016)

Excellent save!


----------



## catfish (Nov 22, 2016)

WOW!


----------

